# Breast Biopsy



## smwermter (Aug 27, 2008)

Help!  Patient came in to the clinic (family practice) for an I&D of a sebaceous cyst of the breast.  But...here is the documentation of the procedure:  
"I lanced the cyst, some fluid like material came out but it was not a sebaceous cyst.  Most of the lump remains.  I did do a punch biopsy of the _deeper_ tissue.  We will send this in for pathology."  
The path report has a dx of squamous cell carcinoma of the breast (not of the skin of the breast, but of the breast tissue).
Would you use 19101 biopsy breast, open, incisional for this seeing as he did incise the skin over the lump and took the punch biopsy from the deeper tissue from within the incision he originally made to drain the supposed cyst?  How would you all code this one?   
Thank you in advance for your help!  

Shelly


----------

